# club



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 17, 2006)

I need to join a club. Please give some info


----------



## Possum (Jan 17, 2006)

Try the leases forum


----------



## andymclendon (Jan 25, 2006)

sharpshot said:
			
		

> I need to join a club. Please give some info


Give me a call 247-1596Thanks Andy


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 25, 2006)

Sharpshot,

What area/county would you like the club to be in?  How will you get there?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 28, 2006)

Cherokee ,pickens, ect my mom


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2006)

PM Dixie, he has a good club in that area


----------



## Torupduck (Jan 29, 2006)

http://etowah.50megs.com/index.html
$450 a year


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 29, 2006)

Andy what is your area code


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Jan 29, 2006)

Tordak I think its too much $$$$$$$ and the drive only if I don't join this other one


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 3, 2006)

ttt please help


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 24, 2006)

Why don't you hunt McGraw-Ford until you get a driver's license
Have you tried an Army Corps permit for Allatoona?


----------



## Ozzie (Feb 25, 2006)

*Is all sold out!*



			
				toridak said:
			
		

> http://etowah.50megs.com/index.html
> $450 a year



FYI ESC is sold out.  Etowah sold all 100 of their memberships in just 3 1/2 weeks this year.  They sold so fast that some of their previously existing members (like me) could not even get back in.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## Ozzie (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, Wow is right...now I have to find a new place to hunt and it's beginning to look like affordable North GA clubs with openings are few and far between.  (Oops, didn't mean to highjack Sharpshot's thread.)


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sharpshot.  Jim mentioned getting with Dixie.  I have been in that club for 11 years, this coming year.  Great club, good leadership, etc.  It borders the Allatoona WMA.  Not sure what part of Canton you are in, but talk to Dixie.  Good deer there.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll do just ain't seen him on and I'm in holly springs


----------



## Randy Brooks (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a new hunting club Wilks county Washington GA and I need members 500 acers $500 Randy Brooks cell 404-936-0966 home 770-466-0456


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 20, 2006)

ok I might call you


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 20, 2006)

sharpshot said:
			
		

> Cherokee ,pickens, ect my mom


Aren't you worried if she drops you off in the woods somewhere, she may not come back to get you!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 20, 2006)

no I'll Have money she won't leave


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 20, 2006)

sharpshot said:
			
		

> no I'll Have money she won't leave



When I was 14, my parents sent me to soccer camp for a week and when I came home they were gone - they moved! 

Just wanted to give something to think about SS


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Mar 20, 2006)

no they didn't


----------

